# ACL reconstruction with bone-tendon-bone allograft



## MollyBK62 (May 1, 2012)

Hi,
I am brand new to ortho surgery.  First of all, are there any resources which detail ortho surgeries that anyone can recommend?  Second, when coding a ACL reconstruction with bone-tendon-bone allograft and partial medial meniscectomy, what codes would I use? 
I am so confused.


----------



## gsteeves (May 1, 2012)

Hi Molly,

You can use 29888 for the ACL and 29881 for Meniscectomy (medial or lateral) without any bundling issues. 

I recommend Coding Companion for Orthopaedics.  There are two books one for lower extremities and one for upper.

Good luck,
Gail Steeves, CPC


----------



## armen (May 1, 2012)

29888	Arthroscopically aided anterior cruciate ligament repair/augmentation or reconstruction
29881	Arthroscopy, knee, surgical; with meniscectomy (medial OR lateral, including any meniscal shaving) including debridement/shaving of articular cartilage (chondroplasty), same or separate compartment(s), when performed

if autograft is used then you can use 20924 (Tendon graft, from a distance (eg, palmaris, toe extensor, plantaris)) if it was harvested from other leg.


*For graft* if coding for facility

if allograft is used you can try use C1763 Connective tissue, nonhuman (includes synthetic)/C1763 Connective tissue, nonhuman (includes synthetic)/L8699 Prosthetic implant, not otherwise specified


----------



## MollyBK62 (May 1, 2012)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you both for your help!


----------

